# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  دعاء اوصى به الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مرة واحدة في العمر

## هيثم الفقى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*فضل الدعاء**[align=justify] 
هذا دعاء مبارك عظيم الشأن جليل المقدرا, قيل إن جبريل عليه السلام والإكرام أتي النبي – صلي الله عليه وسلم – فقال:" يا محمد,السلام يقرنك السلام,ويخصك بالتحية والإكرام,قد أوهبك هذا الدعاء الشريف
يا محمد,ما من عبد يدعو بهذا الدعاء وتكون خطاياه وذنوبه مثل أمواج البحار,وعدد أوراق الأشجار,وقطر الأمطار,بوزن السماوات والأرض,إلا غفر الله تعالي ذلك كله له.

يا محمد هذا الدعاء مكتوب حول العرش,ومكتوب علي حيطان الجنة وأبوابها,وجميع ما فيها.

أنا يا محمد أنزل بالوحي ببركة هذا الدعاء وأصعد به,وبهذا الدعاء تفتح أبواب الجنة يوم القيامة وما من ملك مقرب إلا تقرب إلي ربه ببركته. ومن قرأ هذا الدعاء أمن عذاب القبر,ومن الطعن والطاعون وينصر ببراكته من أعدائه.

يا محمد,من قرأ هذا الدعاء تكون يدك في يده يوم القيامة. ومن قرأ هذا الدعاء يكون وجهه كالقمر ليلة البدر عند تمامها والخلق يوم عرضات القيامة ينظرون إليه نبي من الأنبياء.

يا محمد من صام يوماً واحدا وقرأ هذا الدعاء ليلة الجمعة أو يوم الجمعة أو في أى وقت كان,أقوم علي قبره ومعي براق من نور – عليه سرج من ياقوت أحمر , فتقول الملائكة: يا اله السماوات والأرض , من هذا العبد؟ فيجيبهم النداء: يا ملائكتي هذا عبد من عبادى قرأ الدعاء في عمره مرة واحدة. ثم ينادى المنادى من قبل الله تعالي أن اصرفوه إلي جوار إبراهيم الخليل عليه السلام وجوار محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم.

يا محمد ما من عبد قرأ هذا الدعاء إلا غفرت ذنوبه ولو كانت عدد نجوم السماء ومثل الرمل والحصي وقطر الأمطار وورق الأشجار ووزن الجبال وعدد ريش الطيور وعدد الخلائق الأحياء والأموات وعدد الوحوش والدواب يغفر الله تعالي ذلك كله له ولو صارت البحار مداداً والأشجار أقلاما والإنس والجن والملائكة وخلق الأولين والآخرين يكتبون إلي يوم القيامة لفني المداد وتكسرت الأقلام ولايقدرون علي حصر ثواب هذا الدعاء.
هذا هو الدعاء
دعاء التحصين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بسم الله ، وبالله ، ومن الله ، والى الله ، ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم ، بسم الله النور ، بسم الله نور النور ، بسم الله نور على نور ، بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ، بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ، الحمد لله الذي خلق النور وانزل النور على الطور ، في كتاب مسطور ، في رق منشور ، بقدر مقدور ، على نبي محبور ، الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ، وبالفخر مشهور ، وعلى السراء والضراء مشكور ، اللهم اني اسألك يا الله يا رحمن يا رحيم يا حليم يا كريم يا قديم يا مديم يا عظيم يا الله ، يا خير مسؤول ، ويا اكرم مأمول ، يا من له الحمد والثناء ، وبيده الفقر والغناء ، وله الاسماء الحسنى ، لا مانع لمن اعطاه ، ولا مضل لمن هداه ، يفعل في ملكه ما يشاء ، رب الارباب ، ومعتق الرقاب ، ذو القوة القاهرة ، والعظمة الباهرة ، مالك الدنيا والآخرة ، اللهم اني اسألك بأحتياط سورة " ق " ، وبهول يوم المخاف ، وبالزخرف والطور ، بالرق المنشور ، بالبيت المعمور ، بالسقف المرفوع ، بالبحر المسجور ، بضوء القمر ، بشعاع الشمس ، بضوء النهار ، بظلام الليل ، بدوي الماء ، بخيرات الارض ، بحفيف الاشجار ، بعلو السماء ، بهبوط الارض ، بجريان البحر ، بعجائب الدنيا ، بنور الصباح ، بمكنون سرك ، بوفاء عهدك ، بعلمك بالشمس وضحاها ، والقمر اذا تلاها ، والنهار اذا جلاها ، والليل اذا يغشاها ، والسماء وما بناها ، والارض وما طحاها ، ونفس وما سواها ، فالهمها فجورها وتقواها ، قد افلح من زكاها ، وقد خاب من دساها ، بقرب الجنة ، ببعد النار ، بعدل الميزان ، بهدير الرعد ، بلمعات البرق ، برقدة اهل الكهف ، بفطرة الاسلام ، بزمزم والمقام ، والحج الى بيت الله الحرام ، بسر يوسف ، بطور سيناء ، بسورة " يس " ، بالانبياء المرسلين ، بحلة آدم ، بتاج حواء ، بحلة ابراهيم ، بناقة صالح ، بعصاة موسى ، بأنجيل عيسى ، بزابور داوود ، بفرقان سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، برقعة ادريس ، بسفينة نوح ، بسدرة المنتهى ، بجنة المأوى ، باللوح المحفوظ ، بما جرى به القلم ، بساعات الدهور ، بالفلك الذي يدور ، بالصدور وما حوت ، بالانفس الزكية وما عملت ، والاقلام وما دارت ، والنجوم وما سارت ، بحروف القرآن ، بسورة الدخان ، بملك سليمان ، بحكمة لقمان ، بعدل الميزان ، بسعير النيران ، بغرق الطوفان ، بتقلب الدول ، بأختلاف الملل ، بقرب الاجل ، بصالح العمل ، بالدعاء اذا ارتفع ، والقضاء اذا نزل ، اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه ، واحفظني يا الله يا ودود ، يا من اسمه من الاسماء مفرود ، يا مجيب دعوة عبده هود ، يا مؤنس المستوحشين في اللحود ، يا من اخرجنا من الرحم الى الوجود ، يا من بقاؤه غير محدود ، يا مغذي الاطفال بالمهود ، يا صادق الوعد والوعود ، يا من تقدس اسمه الصخرة الجلمود ، يا الله ، اللهم اجعل بيني وبين شر الجن والانس ، شدة الموت وقبضته ، والبر وظلمته ، والتراب ودبته ، والدود وهويته ، واللجام ودوسته ، والسيف ودكته ، والرمح وطعنته ، والخنجر ووخزته ، والقوس ورميته ، والسم وخبيته ، والسكين وسنته ، والسبع وعضته ، وال*** ونبحته ، والذئب وهدرته ، والحرامي وسطوته ، والحية ولسعتها ، والعقرب ولذغتها ، والتابعة واذيتها ، واسألك اللهم ان تعيذني من شر الريب والمنون ، في كل حركة وسكون ، اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد ، واحفظني من شر كل جني وجنية ، وغول وغولية ، ومارد وماردة ، وابليس وابليسة ، واحفظني من شر كل انسي وانسية ، اللهم اني اسألك ان تعيذني من شر من يفرق بين الزوج وزوجته ، والولد وابيه ، والبنت وامها ، والاخت واختها ، والاخ واخاه ، اللهم اصرف عني شر البلاء والبلية ، والسيوف الهندية ، والرماح الخطية ، والاقواس المحنية ، والسهام المرمية ، والحرب الجلمودية ، ولسعات الردية ، اللهم ادفع عني كل ردية واعيذني من شر الجنون ، ومن شر ابليس واشياعه واتباعه واولاده واعوانه وخدامه الخواصة المسترقة للسمع ، الله واعذني بقل اعوذ برب الناس ، ملك الناس ، اله الناس ، من شر الوسواس الخناس ، الذي يوسوس في صدور الناس ، من الجنة والناس ، اللهم اني اسألك بحرمة هذه الآيات الكريمة العظيمة ، ان تحفظني من كل شر وان تحفظني في كل بر وبحر ، اللهم اني اسألك ان تجعل لي كرامة جبريل ، ومهابة اسرافيل ، وقبول سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، اللهم اجعل لي هذا التحصين هيبة وقبول ، وسيف النصر بيدي مسلول ، وحب البشر من كل انثى وذكر ، كبيرا وصغيرا ، وغني وفقيرا ، وسلطانا وامير ، وامير ومشير ، وصاحب ووزير ، بأذن الله الملك القدير ، وذلك الخلق والبشر ، من امة ربيعة ومضر ، كما ذللت الحصان ، وللميت الكفان ، ثم استوى الى السماء وهي دخان فقال لها والارض أأتيا طوعا او كرها قالتا اتينا طائعين ، اللهم الف بيني وبين بني آدم كما الفت بين الشمس والنار ، اللهم الف بيني وبين قلوب عبادك الصالحين ، واصرف عني كل فاجر وفاجرة ، وساحر وساحرة ، وكل خائن وخائنة ، اللهم اني اسألك يا رافع السماء بغير عمد ، وباسط الارض على ماء جمد ، واكملت الجبال الراسيات بالاوتاد ، وانزلت ماء المعصرات يا من لا تشتبه عليه اللغات ، يا من لا تخفى عليه الاصوات ، يا خالق الخلق والآيات ، يا من لا تخفى عليه خافية في الارض ولا في السماء ، ان تحفظني من كل شر بحق لا اله الا الله وثقلها في الميزان ، انك على كل شيء قدير ، سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين .
[/align]*

----------


## ابو مؤمن

*أخي الفاضل
اشكرك اولا على حسن نواياك في نقل ماسبق*
* ولكنى أعتذر منك عزيزي فمثل هذا الدعاء وغيره لابد ان نتأكد قبل النقل من مدى صحته*
* وما ورد في هذا الدعاء لا يصح ومكذوب*
* واليك الفتوى :*
*                                                 السؤال:*

*                                                  ما مدى صحة                                                  نسبة هذا الدعاء* ؟؟

* الفتوى:                                                * 
[align=right]
*                                                 الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:*

 * فهذا الدعاء الطويل لم نقف عليه في شيء من كتب السنة، وما فيه من الركاكة والمبالغة والخطأ دليل واضح على أنه حديث مكذوب مخترع.*
 * وأعظم ما فيه الجرأة على الله تعالى، والإخبار بأنه دعاء مكتوب حول العرش وعلى حيطان الجنة وأبوابها وجميع ما فيها، وأن جبريل ينزل ببركته وبه تفتح أبواب الجنة.*
 * وهذا كذب ظاهر، وافتراء على الله عز وجل، ومافيه من الأدعية المتفرقة لا تصلح للجنة، ولا يناسب ذكرها فيها قطعاً. ومما اشتمل عليه من الباطل:*
 * 1- قوله: اللهم إني أسألك بمحمد وإبراهيم وموسى إلخ ،*
 * ومنه قوله: أغننا بجاه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فهذا توسل مبتدع لم يثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن أحد من الصحابة، فضلاً عن أن يكون مكتوباً حول العرش أو على أبواب الجنة وكل ما فيها.*
 * ولم يكتف هذا المخترع بالتوسل بذوات الأنبياء، بل تعدى ذلك إلى التوسل بكل حي وسائل وغني وخالي!!!* 
 * 2- قوله: وأسألك بمقاعد العز من عرشك، وهذا مختلف في الدعاء به قال الإمام أبو حنيفة رحمه الله لا ينبغي لأحد أن يدعو الله إلا به، وأكره أن يقول: بمعاقد العز من عرشك وبحق خلقك .*
 * ويقال: مقاعد العز، قال في الهداية: ولا ريب في كراهية الثانية لأنه من العقود، وكذا الأولى.* 
 * 3- قوله: و عزرائيل، ولم يثبت تسمية ملك الموت بعزرائيل في شيء من الأحاديث الصحيحة* 
 * 4- ما فيه من سوء الأدب مع الله ، كقوله: أنت الحليم فلا تعجل وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل، سواء كانت (لا) ناهية يراد بها السؤال هنا، أو كانت نافية، على جهة الإخبار عن الله بذلك، فإن نهج القرآن الإجمال في النفي والتفصيل في الإثبات، وليس من الأدب أن يقال عن الله تعالى: إنه لا يعجل ولا يبخل ولا يذل ولا يرام ولا يضام ولا ولا... إلى آخره من النقائص المنفية، بل يقال:هو القدوس السلام الحليم الكريم العزيز سبحانه وتعالى.*
 * 5- ما فيه من سوء الأدب مع الخليفة الراشد عثمان رضي الله عنه، والزعم أنه نسي القرآن مراراً كثيرة، وهذا مما لا يصح نسبته إلى هذا الصحابي الكبير بهذا الدعاء المخترع.*
 * والحاصل أن هذا الدعاء ملفق من مجموع أدعية ثابتة وأخرى مخترعة لا حرج في الدعاء بها، وفيه ما هو مشتمل على محذور كما سبق، ومنه ما هو ثناء يستعمله المؤلفون في كتب العقائد وغيرها.*
 * فالحذر الحذر من نسبة ذلك إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو جبريل عليه السلام، أو التصديق بما فيه من الوعود والأماني والأعطيات المبالغ فيها .*
 * ونسأل الله تعالى أن يقي المسلمين شر هؤلاء الكذابين الأفاكين الذين يصرفون الناس عما هو ثابت من الأدعية والأذكار إلى ماهو محدث مخترع، ينسبونه إلى الله كذباً وزوراً*[/align]* .*
 *                                                 والله أعلم.*

 * المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه
رابط الفتوى 
 
http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/Fatwa/S...Option=FatwaId 

****************************************

**دعاء مبتدع يُتناقل عبر البريد

**وقع في يدي دعاء طويل حيث سُئلت                                                  عنه
                                                فرأيت أنه من الأدعية المبتدعة                                                  التي امتلأت بالبدع
                                                ثم لما بحثت عنه تبين لي أن مصدره                                                  في الأصل كُتب الرافضة .** 
**من الملحوظات على هذا الدعاء :*
 *                                                 1 - قوله : ( قال لي جبريل : يا محمد ، من قرأ هذا الدعاء بإخلاص قلب ونية على جبل لزال من موضعه أو على قبر لا يعذب الله تعالى ذلك الميت في قبره ولو كانت ذنوبه بالغة ما بلغت )*
 *                                                 وهذا لا يُمكن أن يكون ؛ لأنه                                                  يتنافى مع قضاء الله وقدره الشرعي                                                  والكوني .                                                   2 –                                                  تسمية ملك الموت عزرائيل ، وهذا                                                  لم يثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه                                                  وسلم .* 
 *                                                 بل إن الله سماه ( ملك الموت ) .                                                   3 - السؤال بالأنبياء والكتب السماوية : ( اللهم إني أسألك بمحمد نبيك ، وإبراهيم خليلك ، وموسى كليمك ، وعيسى نجيك وروحك ، وبتوراة موسي ، وإنجيل عيسي ، وزبور داود ، وفرقان محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ، وبكل حي أوحيته )                                                   4 - السؤال بالقضاء وبالمخلوقين : ( أو قضاء قضيته ، أو سائل أعطيته ، أو غني أغنيته ، أو ضال هديته ، أسألك باسمك الطهر الطاهر الأحد الصمد المتر ) .*
 *                                                 ولا أدري ما المقصود بـ ( المتر )                                                  فهي هكذا وردت في المنشور !                                                   5 –                                                  السؤال بجاه النبي صلى الله عليه                                                  وسلم ، وهذا من الأدعية البدعية .*
 * ( يا غياث المستغيثين أغثنا بجاه محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم يا خير الراحمين يا رحمن يا رحيم ا إله إلا أنت بجاه محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ارزقنا. فإنك خير الرازقين لا إله إلا أنت بجاه محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) استرنا. يا خير الساترين لا إله إلا أنت بجاه محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) أيقظنا. يا خير من أيقظ الغافلين لا إله إلا أنت بجاه محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) أصلحنا ) .*
 *                                                 فلا يجوز السؤال بجاه الأنبياء                                                  عليهم الصلاة والسلام ، ولا بحقّ                                                  السائلين .*
 * وإنما يُدعى رب العزة سبحانه وتعالى بأسمائه الحسنى وبصفاته العُلى ، ويُتوسّل إليه بالأعمال الصالحة .                                                   6 – قوله في آخره في وصف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( وكاشف الغمة ) ، وهذا إطراء وغلو لا يرضاه عليه الصلاة والسلام .*
 * فقد قال : لا تطروني كما أطرت النصارى ابن مريم ، فإنما أنا عبده ، فقولوا عبد الله ورسوله . رواه البخاري .*
 *                                                 والإطراء هو لمدح بالباطل ، بأن                                                  يُضاف على الممدوح بعض صفات الله                                                  عز وجل .*
 *                                                 مع أن هذا الدعاء بطوله يُنسي                                                  الداعي أنه يدعو ، فهو لن يُحفظ                                                  بل سوف يُقرأ قراءة .*
 *                                                 مع ما فيه من ملحوظات ومبالغات .*
 * فليحذر من ينقل هذا الدعاء أو من يُرسله عبر البريد أو من يُنشئ له صفحات خاصة على الشبكة أن يكون ممن كذب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بنسبته هذا الدعاء إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم .*
 * وقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : مَنْ حدّث عني بحديث يُرى أنه كذب فهو أحد الكاذِبَيْن . رواه مسلم في المقدمة .*
 *                                                 وضُبطت ( يَرى ) و ( يُرى )*
 *                                                 و (الكاذِبَيْن ) و ( الكاذِبِين*
 *                                                 وتواتر عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم                                                  أنه قال : من كذب عليّ متعمداً                                                  فليتبوأ مقعده من النار .* 
 *                                                 والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلى وأعلم . * 
  *                                                                                                   كتبه
                                                عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن صالح                                                  السحيم
**  رابط الفتوى*
http://www.khayma.com/da3wah/51.html

----------

